# What Style



## white mantis (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi White Mantis here again, Just wondering what CMA you guys and gals study here and post why below. I do northern 7 Star Praying mantis kung Fu because of it's mercilesslis attacks.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 21, 2004)

I've studied Wing Chun and Tai Chi...  among other non CMA's :asian: 
Why? Because it was available to me at the time.  :idunno:


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 21, 2004)

I study taiji and 7 star preying mantis. I've allways studied CMA but mantis only the last several years.

7sm


----------



## RHD (Jun 21, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I study taiji and 7 star preying mantis. I've allways studied CMA but mantis only the last several years.
> 
> 7sm




Hung Gar, but very interested in any Southern systems, especially from a  five animal base.  Shuai Chiao is also an interest.

Mike


----------



## Tony (Jun 22, 2004)

I study Shaolin Long Fist Kung Fu, which incorporates some Eagle Claw, Praying Mantis etc. I love doing this because I feel its a very practical system, hardly any flashy moves and good for self defence. We of course do weapons and I enjoy doing weapons forms. But there are so many other Martial Arts I would love to study such as Aikido, more Chin Na, Wushu and Wing chun, to name but a few!


----------



## shasticon (Jun 22, 2004)

I study Lung Shou Pai, Dragon Claw style.  It's a family style that grew out of the Five Animals, with some other influences thrown in.  It's the only kung fu taught in my area, but I even if there were other options, I'd stick with it.


----------



## KungFuWarrior (Jun 27, 2004)

I study Sil-Lum Kung-Fu.  I initially picked this style because it was the only kung fu offered in my area but I have grown to love it because it allows one many different fighting styles to choose from different fighting styles (Crane, Leopard, Tiger, Snake, and Dragon)  We also study a little praying mantis and emperors long fist but not untill upper ranks. :asian:


----------



## Dronak (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm not taking classes at the moment, I don't think we're having any either since our teacher moved back to his home country of Taiwan.  But when I was, we were learning Yang style tai chi and northern Shaolin long fist kung fu.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Jul 4, 2004)

I do both Shaolin and Tai Chi. I'm not very good at either, but that's just a matter of semantics.


----------



## white mantis (Jul 5, 2004)

Seems we have a lot of Tai Chi People here. Not thats a bad thing :uhyeah:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 5, 2004)

Sunburst Natural Fist System Sil-Lum Kung-fu
 - 5 Animal Style, Praying Mantis/Monkey
 - Yang Style Short Form Tai Chi Chuan


----------



## Dronak (Jul 5, 2004)

I should have mentioned that kung fu was the primary style for the classes I was in.  The majority of our time was spent learning that.  Tai chi was secondary.  Our teacher was trying to give us as many of the kung fu forms as he could, and there were a *lot* of them, we probably barely scratched the surface of what the style contains, so he focused on that.  He did want everyone to learn tai chi, too, but the emphasis was definitely on the kung fu, not the tai chi.


----------



## RHD (Jul 5, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Sunburst Natural Fist System Sil-Lum Kung-fu
> - 5 Animal Style, Praying Mantis/Monkey
> - Yang Style Short Form Tai Chi Chuan


 

Palusut, is your five animals through Ark Wong?

Mike


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi Mike,

Respectfully, I do not know the percentage of what came from the late Ark Wong.

The name of our system is Sunburst Natural Fist System ("Tai Yang Tzu Jan Men").  The name of our founder is GM Rick Ward.

GM Ward also is the 36th Patriarch of the Emperor's Long Fist System which he received from Dr. David E. Kash, who was a direct student of Ark Wong.

Previously before studying with Dr. Kash, GM Ward studied under Master Allan Woods in Sil-Lum Kung-fu and he also studied under GM Norman Pedlahore as well.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Jul 9, 2004)

Sil Lum Hak Fu Muhn (Shaolin Black Tiger) and Hung Fut.

I do both styles because i'm learning from each of the styles current Grandmasters ,plus i'm getting old school training ,and i love old school training.

Plus Black Tiger and Hung Fut fit me perfectly.

jeff


----------



## KungFuWarrior (Jul 10, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Mike,
> 
> Respectfully, I do not know the percentage of what came from the late Ark Wong.
> 
> ...



Hey man I too study at one of the schools headed by GM Rick Ward.  I study at Foothills Kung Fu.  Which school do you study at?  This is cool to find someone studies under the same system and GM.  Small world after all I guess. lol


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 22, 2004)

KungFuWarrior said:
			
		

> Hey man I too study at one of the schools headed by GM Rick Ward. I study at Foothills Kung Fu. Which school do you study at? This is cool to find someone studies under the same system and GM. Small world after all I guess. lol


Palusut and KungFuWarrior, me too! I'm at the Mountain City school.


----------



## Gilor (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm learning Pangai-noon!
It rocks! Uechi-ryu sucks, it's just more aggresive and less stable.

The old Chinese Pangai-noon is more about inner energy and chi.

Pangai-noon is a combination of the Crane, Dragon and Tiger Arts, it's combining them all into one great art.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 28, 2004)

I am training with an Instructor out of Canada in Shaolin Kung Fu just started this week.


----------



## Darksoul (Oct 29, 2004)

Northern 7 Star Praying Mantis

-I spent a long time trying to get my work schedule in order so I could get back into the martial arts again. I was a slug for far too long. Well, I'm still working on the schedule thing, but I spent awhile looking at martial art schools in my area. I also did a little net surfing on different styles. I don't even remember what sparked my interest in Praying Mantis, perhaps it was here, cause I've been visiting this website for a year. So, I found a school nearby that has a fairly flexible schedule, very accomodating to the work schedule. Did a little more research on the style, liked the fact that it was well rounded, and checked out the school itself. I signed up that first night, which I know some may consider a sin, but I felt very comfortable there, and the Sifu is awesome. Everyone is very helpful, the senior students have proven to me that there is something to this style, and the conditioning is wonderful. Need I say more?


A---)


----------



## CMack11 (Oct 29, 2004)

Northern 7* praying mantis also.

I tried out several different arts in the area, but I liked this style, and especially this group of people, much more than anywhere else.

Darksoul, who are you studying under?


----------



## Darksoul (Oct 29, 2004)

-Sifu Brian Bateman at the Rochester Shaolin Training Academy, part of the Kung-Fu Exchange under Sifu Raymond Fogg. 


A---)


----------



## L Canyon (Oct 31, 2004)

I started San Soo last summer - I really dig it.

 I practiced Aikido (3 years) and kickboxing (1 year) perviously.


----------



## CMack11 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darksoul said:
			
		

> -Sifu Brian Bateman at the Rochester Shaolin Training Academy, part of the Kung-Fu Exchange under Sifu Raymond Fogg.



Cool--my group is part of the Exchange, too.  I study under sifu Jeff Hughes in Austin.


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 1, 2004)

CMack11 said:
			
		

> Cool--my group is part of the Exchange, too.  I study under sifu Jeff Hughes in Austin.



We need to get alot of the exchange guys and girls on here!

7sm


----------



## MartialMom (Nov 5, 2004)

I practice the Lightning Fire Mountain System of Kung Fu which consists of Tiger, Charging White Crane, Cobra and Dragon styles in one system.


----------



## Vanilla Heath-Bar Crunch (Nov 5, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I study taiji and 7 star preying mantis. I've allways studied CMA but mantis only the last several years.
> 
> 7sm


Hey 7*...
Who do you study Taiji Tanglang under?


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 6, 2004)

Vanilla Heath-Bar Crunch said:
			
		

> Hey 7*...
> Who do you study Taiji Tanglang under?


Sorry I wasn't clear I study Yang and Chen Tai Chi and I also study 7 Star Praying Mantis Kung Fu. I dont study Taiji Tanglang. 

I study these under Brandon Jones of the U.S. Kung Fu Exchange.

7sm


----------



## pakua (Nov 6, 2004)

white mantis said:
			
		

> Seems we have a lot of Tai Chi People here. Not thats a bad thing :uhyeah:


I'm still trying to come to grips with the fact that TCC _is_ an MA! But we had a seminar last weekend and saw some videos of some masters, and watching those guys is impressive. One old dude was pushing a huge younger guy clear across the room with hardly any visible effort. Another guy was so rooted that 5 guys couldn't push him over! Maybe I'll be that good when _I'm_ 90?


----------



## RHD (Nov 6, 2004)

pakua said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to come to grips with the fact that TCC _is_ an MA! But we had a seminar last weekend and saw some videos of some masters, and watching those guys is impressive. One old dude was pushing a huge younger guy clear across the room with hardly any visible effort. Another guy was so rooted that 5 guys couldn't push him over! Maybe I'll be that good when _I'm_ 90?



Cool, glad you're seeing that it is a martial art.
Here's a tip:
Pushing somone across the room is only scratching the surface of the martial potential in Tai Chi _Chuan_ 

Mike


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes, it kind of blows the mind doesn't it!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 4, 2004)

I am beginning Chuan Fa; but, my sifu states all the forms are Hung Gar.

I've also studied TKD


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 4, 2004)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I am beginning Chuan Fa; but, my sifu states all the forms are Hung Gar.
> 
> I've also studied TKD


 Welcome to MartialTalk, OnlyAnEgg. Its good to have you, I look forward to reading many posts from you. Take a look around, there is quite a bit of good information here, and if you have any questions, dont hesitate to ask.

  -MT Mod - 
  7starmantis
  Adam C


----------



## j_m (Dec 4, 2004)

Just found this forum and thought I'd pipe in since there seem to be quite a few other Texas folks here.


I currently study/train in Chang Quan and Pigua Quan with a pinch of Baji thrown in just for fun :wink2: .



jm


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 4, 2004)

j_m said:
			
		

> Just found this forum and thought I'd pipe in since there seem to be quite a few other Texas folks here.
> 
> 
> I currently study/train in Chang Quan and Pigua Quan with a pinch of Baji thrown in just for fun :wink2: .
> ...


 Welcome to you as well. I'm glad you found the site. Take a look around there are many knowledgeable people here with many years of experience. Look forward to reading posts from you as well.

 - MT Mod - 
 7starmantis
 Adam C


----------



## Darksoul (Dec 4, 2004)

J_M, Welcome to MartialTalk.Com!!! You'll find lots of information about various topics in all the forums, including, oddly enough, the martial arts;-) We have a good group here in the Chinese Arts section from various places. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


A---)


----------



## j_m (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for the welcomes.  Seems to be a few Kung Fu Exchange people around here.  I've met Raymond Fogg a couple of times when he visited my teacher/school.  Very nice gentleman.  I hear his kung fu is good to!  :ultracool  I think I also stopped in an affiliated school out in Tyler, TX a few years back and briefly talked with the instuctor there... Brandon Jones maybe? (oh, my poor memory!)   Really nice guy too.


Looking forward to what goes on here...



jm


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 4, 2004)

j_m said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcomes. Seems to be a few Kung Fu Exchange people around here. I've met Raymond Fogg a couple of times when he visited my teacher/school. Very nice gentleman. I hear his kung fu is good to! :ultracool I think I also stopped in an affiliated school out in Tyler, TX a few years back and briefly talked with the instuctor there... Brandon Jones maybe? (oh, my poor memory!) Really nice guy too.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to what goes on here...
> ...


 Yes, there are a few KFE people lingering around here. Who is your teacher, may I ask? I train with Brandon Jones here in Tyler. Nice to have you here, I would be interested in hearing your martial arts background if your up for telling it.

   7sm


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 7, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Welcome to MartialTalk, OnlyAnEgg.
> 
> -MT Mod -
> 7starmantis
> Adam C


Thank you for the howdy-do's.  I'm happy to be here.  I feel I must state that I will not begin training for several more weeks (Post-Christmas), though I have started conditioning in order to better commit to grasping the training rather than simply enduring the training.  I would love to hear from other Hung Gar practitioners.  Being something of a clod, I would appreciate any and all insights 

Thank you


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 7, 2004)

There are a few Hung gar practitioners on here with some really great understanding and knowledge. I think you will enjoy discussing with them.

 7sm


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Dec 7, 2004)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I am beginning Chuan Fa; but, my sifu states all the forms are Hung Gar.
> 
> I've also studied TKD


 
Hmmm


Chuan Fa but all the forms are Hung Gar?????


That's a bit strange ,but it could be any reason why he'd do it that way.


The only one i can think of is he doesn't have permission to use his Hung Gar lineage ,but is authorised to teach what he knows.

jeff


----------



## RHD (Dec 7, 2004)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I am beginning Chuan Fa; but, my sifu states all the forms are Hung Gar.
> 
> I've also studied TKD



Welcome, keep us posted on your training.

Mike


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 8, 2004)

Black Tiger Fist said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> 
> 
> Chuan Fa but all the forms are Hung Gar?????
> ...


I'm going to ask him this afternoon, after work.  Meanwhile, my research has turned up the usage of the term 'Chuan Fa' as almost generic term for 'Fist Arts' (or Kenpo, yes?).  Almost all the histories I've read, so far, trace it's origins back to the Bodhidharma; consequently connecting it to Shaolin.

Alternately, I have also seen Chuan Fa described as a discipline unto itself.

I look forward to hearing Mr. Taylor's explanation.

jim


----------



## clfsean (Dec 8, 2004)

The only time I've heard "Chuan Fa" used was by Okinawan/Japanese arts to describe Chinese arts & the Kenpo arts. Most Chinese I know use literally "kung fu" or "wu shu". In China I never heard Chuan Fa.

Bodhidharma/Shaolin .... that's a can of worms by itself...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 8, 2004)

clfsean said:
			
		

> Bodhidharma/Shaolin .... that's a can of worms by itself...


True enough.  I don't mean to interject myself into that controversy, I only posted what I'd found out yonder in the great, dark, internet.

I will let you know what the man, himself, says a bit later.


----------



## te75uo (Dec 8, 2004)

I study Shaolin Do Kung Fu under Master Jim Mooney.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 8, 2004)

te75uo said:
			
		

> I study Shaolin Do Kung Fu under Master Jim Mooney.


 Welcome to the boards, "te75uo". Glad to have you here, there are alot of really knowledgeable people here and some very good discussions and information. Look around, read some old threads, use the search feature, and join in any new threads you like.

 I'm looking forward to reading posts from you.

 - MT Mod - 
 Adam C
 7starmantis


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 8, 2004)

Persuant to post #45 in this thread, I stopped and chatted for a few with Mr. Taylor about his teaching style.

It is, in fact, Sifu James Ibrao's Five Forms To Black that is being taught, as well as self-defence and weapons sets.

I found this in another thread:


			
				KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> Hi Folks!
> 
> I have seen "The Belt" series of forms [the 5 forms to black belt] They are all old hung gar based or composite kung fu forms that have been incorporated into some kenpo systems [such as Tracy's] I have met Mr. Ibrao at both of the "Gathering of the Eagles" in Las Vegas and I have seen his "Tiger and Crane set" seminar!
> 
> ...



So, in the context of this poll, I should have selected 'Other', perhaps?  I dunno.  After all, I am only an egg.

My 6 1/2 year old stepson and 11 yo stepdaughter and I begin training in January.  I will be happy to provide information on this system, if you wanna hear it 

Be well,

jim


----------



## Trainwreck (Jan 28, 2005)

Shaolin internal and external arts.  Also dabbled a bit in Hung Sing Choy Le Fut, which worked my legs in a way that I hadn't thought possible.


----------



## rox (Jan 29, 2005)

The style I pratice now is confusing in origin and I don't like some stuff on it(though I love some other), but it's the only CMA here in my small town. This year I'll probably be moving to a bigger city, and I'll start Wing Chun and/or 7*Praying Mantis, but I'll keep doing what I do now.

The style is called Fei Lung Sin, it's a modern art based mostly on Chinese Martial Arts, but nobody knows the lineage, not even my instructors. The teacher is not currently here, so I cannot ask him, also. One of the instructors said me it has influences from Northern Shaolin, Muay Thai and Ninjutsu. But mostly Shaolin. In the green belt(4th level), there are some hand techniques from many styles, like mantis, crane and palm, but I didn't reach it yet


----------



## funnytiger (Jan 30, 2005)

Been training in Jow Ga Kung Fu in Columbia, Maryland under Sifu Derek Johnson for about 2 years now.

I haven't seen a whole lot of Jow Ga people here, where ya'll at??


----------



## Kenpoist (Jan 30, 2005)

Tai-Chi and Pa-Kua KF


----------



## Kenpoist (Feb 13, 2005)

I studied Pa Kua for a while and have tried Tai Chi a few tmes. I don't think I have the patience for either style, yet. Maybe when I get the aggressiveness - hard style - out of me I will be ready for a softer internal style.


----------



## Darksoul (Feb 13, 2005)

-There have been many discussions about the individual's journey through the ma's, beit going from internal to external, vice-versa, one or the other, whatever. As long as your happy with your training, it doesn't really matter. A person should be able to tell when they're ready for a change, such as moving from external to internal, for example. Of course, any art that has a mix of both is nice. Decisions such as these are far away in the future for me. I don't get to class enough as it is to enjoy what I do have. But I have been looking more into the internal side of life, and in the future, that may lead to training in an internal art. Who knows?


A---)


----------



## Fumanchu (Feb 14, 2005)

Kenpoist

Pa Kua and tai chu are 2 very aggressive styles much more so than say kick boxing or karate (if that's what you consider to be hard styles)


----------



## asangria (Feb 15, 2005)

I studied Pakua and started to learn the Pakua Jian before having to quit because of work obligations.


----------



## Darksoul (Feb 15, 2005)

-Work is just like life; it gets in the way of life;-)

A---)


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 1, 2005)

I study Wing Chun Gung Fu because of:

a) Its scientific approach to the art of the fight

b) Its ability in the in-fight

c) Its structural as opposed to muscular form

d) Its naturalness

These are just some of the reasons why I have chosen WC and will stick to it until I draw my last breath.


----------



## pekho (Mar 1, 2005)

I study a kuntao style descended from Shaolin styles.  The central style of our school is white crane, but there are many others.

Josh


----------



## Crom (Mar 1, 2005)

I study Hung Kuen (another name for hung gar), mostly because its locally available. There are other MAs in my area but i wanted to study a CMA, guess it all goes back to watchin kung fu movies as a kid but now i'mj gettin into it the power and variet of the system are gonna keep me here.


----------



## Isrephael (Mar 25, 2005)

I would think that, with a name like "Pakua", you'd be the first to acknowledge the martial applications of internal arts.


----------



## Silo-Fu Kung-Fu (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey everyone.

 I study and teach Chen style tai-chi and Mah family style Kung-Fu 
 (and no i dont mean "My"  )

 its been 17 years in Martial arts so far (7 for the tai-chi and 8 for the kung-fu)


----------



## shaolin1dragon (Apr 27, 2005)

I study a style called Moh Pai. It's quite the conglomeration. Its a five animal- north-south combination> it has elements of wushu, wing chun, tia chi, bak mai, kenpo, hungar...Its a great mix of hard and soft, internal and external..





  "Whatever doesn't kill you, makes you stronger."


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 27, 2005)

shaolin1dragon said:
			
		

> I study a style called Moh Pai. It's quite the conglomeration. Its a five animal- north-south combination> it has elements of wushu, wing chun, tia chi, bak mai, kenpo, hungar...Its a great mix of hard and soft, internal and external..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Welcome to MT, please feel free to post or start new threads, and ask any questions you may have! 

  Also, please tell us more about your style, sounds interesting.

  - MT Senior Mod - 
  7starmantis
  Adam C


----------



## Shaolinwind (May 5, 2005)

4 people practicing Eagle Claw! That's great.  Under whom do you other 3 study?


----------



## Infrazael (Jun 7, 2005)

Hung-Sing Choy Lay Fut. It is extremely fast with overwhelming and destructive hand techniques, incredibly fast foorwork, and a loose, relaxed and swinging pattern of attacking.

The best of the South and North blended.

Peace.


----------



## crysis (Jun 9, 2005)

im not sure what shaolin would follow under as i have just started my training.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 9, 2005)

So tell us more about it. You must've gotten some literature from your teacher about what you're doing. Give us a bit...


----------



## Spook (Jun 9, 2005)

I teach Wing Chun Kung Fu and am currently taking Tai Chi Chuan and San Shou. I took WC for the practicality and effectiveness, I'm taking TCC to soften my WC, and i take San Shou because i love conditioning and competition.


----------



## crysis (Jun 9, 2005)

i _just _started this week. he doesnt speak english very well but from what ive understood, he teaches shaolin, pa ji, mantis, and tai chi (different styles for different days and classes)


----------



## Imago Simia (Jul 10, 2005)

I study and teach Chi Lu Chuan Kung Fu, an eight animal style with leapord, crane, dragon, tiger, snake, praying mantis, monkey and eagle. with for me an emphasis on Monkey. Also have done Tai Chi (Yang style), for a short period of time. And just started with White Willow kung fu, which is different for me.

I study CLCKF becuse I love it, and can push my self to the piont.(what ever point I or my teacher wishes to.) And the WWKF becuse it is different to me and It's based on humanistic qualitys.

Imago Simia


----------



## CrushingFist (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't practice any at the moment but I want to start training in either of these CMA.

Yangjia Michuan Taijiquan or maybe Chen Style (I am looking towards the most combat oriented Taiji style) but at the sametime looking for a teacher who knows both the health and fighting aspects


----------



## Jelik (Oct 2, 2005)

Wing Chun here


----------



## bcbernam777 (Nov 8, 2005)

Jelik said:
			
		

> Wing Chun here


 
Hail oh fellow WC person


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

I've just begun studying some Wing Chun (irregularly).


----------

